# Schwinn jersey



## SJ_BIKER (Mar 6, 2022)

Italy made.
8.00 shipping


----------



## Jasruy (Mar 7, 2022)

What is the size?


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Mar 7, 2022)

Small


----------



## J-wagon (Mar 7, 2022)

Who is manufacturer


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Mar 7, 2022)

De  Marchi


----------

